Where are the best bank holiday Monday deals on the high street and online? - JulieFrank
======
JulieFrank
There are many retailers in UK who hand out special bank holiday discounts on
furniture. Choice Furniture Superstore is handing out special bank holiday
discounts on furniture. The Choice Furniture Superstore Early May Bank Holiday
Sales for 2016 will start on 30th April 2016 and end at midnight of 2nd May
2016. They are offering huge reductions on Oak Furniture, Sliding Wardrobes,
Bedroom Furniture, & dining furniture.
[https://www.choicefurnituresuperstore.co.uk/](https://www.choicefurnituresuperstore.co.uk/)

